# Hooking a Sand Flea - Picture?



## Av8tor (Nov 9, 2002)

I've always had problems with live sand fleas falling off the hook. Could someone post a picture of the correct way to rig a live sand flea.

Thanks
George


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Don't have a Pic of the hook going thru the shell but the best way to explain it is .
The back end of the sandflea is the V shaped part of its body which would be at the top of the Pic. I use these hooks and when I hook them up I start at the V shaped end on the under side of the flea and come up thru the shell untill the point of the hook just breaks the shell . 









You don't want to go deep into the body of the flea stay out towards the tip of the shell as possible. This will not totally kill them and also stops them a bit from burrowing in the sand while on the hook . Sandfleas do just about everything backwards. They swim, crawl, and dig backwards.


----------

